# a sad week



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

this past weekend my father passed away and services were yesterday, a very sad week, one bright note is that my employer allowed us to use a meeting room for a luncheon and it was all gratis. i did a simple menu for a buffet and around 40 people attended, they even bought flowers, i dont want this to sound braggish, i am just very grateful.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear eds77k5,
sorry to hear of your fathers passing. i wish you well in your time of sorrow.
kat


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ed,
Sorry to read of your loss. My thoughts are with you, 
Jim


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Ed,

I'm sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Our condolences and best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

My deepest sympathy and condolences to your family, eds.

Jodi


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

god speed to you and yours


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

May he rest in peace, Ed.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I am so sorry for your lost Ed. My sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

thank you all for your kindness


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Ed I am truly sorry for your loss. I wish you and your family the best. May God be with you all.


----------

